# Storing locusts.



## murray.jenkins (May 3, 2011)

Can I store locusts in the fridge? 
How quickly do they grow? 
Also, will they be okay in the tub I bought them in?
They are 2nd instar locusts.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

they'd die if left in the cold too long

they dont last long for me, so i dont see them grow much, but i would think it takes at least several months at the optimal conditions for them to grow

Prolly, but its easier to put them into another tank to gut load


----------



## murray.jenkins (May 3, 2011)

Thanks. I would 'decant' them to another container but it has crickets in it.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I put mine into one of those tall top lid tupperware containers designed for pasta / flour etc.

Stick a couple of bamboo poles in to make a cross in the middle and drop the cardboard insert from the lokie box on top of the x. Some greens at the bottom

Makes feeding them to lizards easy also as they tend to cling to the bamboo sticks. I just lift a stick out and hold it inside the viv. beardie doesnt take long to come lokie hunting.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i put mines in an old goldfish tank my daughter had with some egg crate. i usually buy a couple of hundred size 5's i think but if you leave them a couple of weeks with good food most of those turn into adults : victory:


----------

